# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Fischen, Fischteiche, Angeln in Thailand

## rampo

Heute war wieder Fruehschicht  2 Uhr in der Frueh gab die Biene Alarm , schnell bevor die Fische davon schwimmen .

Da ich ohne Kaffee keinen Handgriff mach , gab es zu erst Kaffee  unter Duesteren Blicken der Frau  und dan wurde die Schleuse  zum See  geschlossen .

Ein paar Fische die Abhauen wolten eingefangen , um 3 Uhr war der Alarm aus  und ich konnte nicht  mehr  Schlafen vom Kaffee .

Hab die Fische geputzt heute gibts Pla Nin , die Biene war aber enteuscht es war bei den fluechtenden Fischen kein Pla Chon dabei die Isaanis

bei uns lieben diesen Fisch ein Fuerchterlicher Raubfisch ich mag in nicht besonders das Fleisch ist mir zu Trocken . 















Hab alles in Griff ist ja nicht das 1 mal und die Regenzeit dauert ja noch fast 2 Monate ,

so die Ausreisser hab ich auch gleich verarbeitet . 


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ossi, wie ich sehe ist Dein Fischteich nun randvoll mit Wasser. Im März war es ziemlich wenig. Die Enten werden sich auch freuen.

----------


## chauat

Wie groß ist de ertrag bei so einen Fischteich und wie groß der Arbeitsaufwant? 

Gruß
Martin

----------


## rampo

Fuer mich ist der Teich mehr ein Hobby , Fuetter nicht besonderers gut .

Da wir in der Fischer Huette auch Kochen gibts immer Abfaelle .

Normal du ich Angeln , nach was ich halt so Guster habe .

1 x im Jahr gehe ich mit den Netz durch ist meist zu Neujahr , hier gibts Fisch dan fuer die Familie und unser Arbeiter .


























Fg.

----------


## schiene

..... hungern musst du nicht bei solch einem Fang ::

----------


## Enrico

::  Das gefällt  :: 

(habs mal von dem Messe Thread abgetrennt, wenn du einen anderen Titel haben willst, sach bescheid Ossi)

----------


## chauat

Sieht gut aus dein Fang  ::  , aber nur als Hobby ist der Teich recht groß  :: .

----------


## rampo

> Sieht gut aus dein Fang  , aber nur als Hobby ist der Teich recht groß .


Hallo chauat .

Der Teich ist 1 Rai Gross .

Hab noch einen 2 Teich auch um 1 Rai der ist aber nur zum bewaessern von unsern Kautschuk hier habe ich keine Fische ausgesetzt sind aber welche 

darin das Problem mit den Teich ich kann ihn nicht Kontrolieren er ist 2 Km vom Bauerenhof weit weg und darum setze ich auch keine Fische ein .

Von Oben unser Bauerhof .



Der Teich im Kautschuk .



Fg.

----------


## rampo

Mein Lieblings Fisch Pla Chalamet , die Haut schmeckt wie von einer Forelle das Fleisch nicht so Trocken und sehr wenig Gaetten .

Hat Zaehne wie ein Kleinkind  schaut auch aus wie ein Piranas, ein Raubfisch durch und durch frist auch Schnecken mit ihren Haus.

Beist nur bei Frischeingeworfenen Koeder .









Kleine Froesche sind seine lieblingspeisse .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Schwiegervater beim Thaifischen 86 Jahre kommt so 1x die Woche bei uns vorbei mit dem Mopet ohne Helm ist ja klar .

So moechte ich mit 86 Jahren auch beieinander sein .













Manch mal Fische ich auch so aber das ist ja kein Fischen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein Paar Bilder von der Fischerhuette , solte sie mir einmal den Laufpass geben ich hab hier fast alles .

Manchmal bleibe ich auch uebernacht , wen die Fuesse zu schwer werden am Abend sind ja zum Haus doch 60 m.
Der Zugang .

Kleine Kueche .











Der Schmutz  WC  geht nicht in den Teich .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Badet in der Badewanne Dein Hauskrokodil?

----------


## rampo

Nein meine kleine NIXE  

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Hier mal einer der Teiche bei uns im Dorf. Dort ist auch gerade großes Fischen angesagt (und ich hock hier  ::  )

----------


## rampo

Ja man sieht die Netze sind gespant , aber das zapeln fehlt ein wenig ,

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Manch mal wen es schnell gehen soll , und ein wenig mehr Fische brauch schmeisse ich auch das Netz .

Und dan schauts so aus .















Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, das nächste Mal wo ich wieder bei Dir zu Besuch bin, hoffe ich auf einen schmackhaften, gegrillten Fisch.

----------


## rampo

So zur Ansicht .
















Ich hoffe nur das du auch Zeit hast , nicht wie letztes mal nur 1 Besuch .

Fg.

----------


## pit

Booa, da bekommt man ja richtig Appetit!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Catfisch....Creolenfood ....( Pla Duck )
habe ich oft in New Orleans gegessen
klar auch in Udon Thani
und Pla Gapian...mit viel Gräten
aber lecker...gibt's auch n so einer sauer Version, vorher einlegen ...

----------


## rampo

Hab Heute mal wieder das Lasso geschwungen .





Fg. Pla Duc fast keine Graeten , ist aber ein Russischer Pla Duc wird  bis zu 10 bis 15 Kg schwer aber dan nicht mehr so gut .

----------


## rampo

Hab mir Heute ein paar Neujahrs Thaikarpfen geangelt , Fischen ist zurzeit ein Problem das Wasser zu Kalt 

sie beissen fast nicht an .





Fg.

----------


## schiene

Haben die/deine "Thaikarpfen" auch soviele Gräten die die DACHler Karpfen?

----------


## rampo

Schiene .

Du hast sie sicher schon oft gegessen Pla Nin fast keine Kraeten , Pla Duc auch fast keine .

Der mit den meisten Pla dapirn und ganz feine , die Isaanis lieben ihn, hab aber keinen im See.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern war Kindertag ,

und wie jedes Jahr durften die Kinder unserer Arbeiter , im Teich Fischen .




Sie waren auch Erfolgreich .

Der Fuhrpark .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Holte mir wieder wie alle Jahre fuer den Teich ein Paar Jungfische (Pla Duc  Russia )

Nicht weit von uns gibts eine Farm , das Stk 0,5 Baht .








1000 Stk sind 3 Kg.





Wird mit Sauerstoff  der Sack gefuelt , sind in einen Sack um 300 Stk .

5000 Stk hab ich mir geholt .

Zuhause dan nicht gleich in die Becken ein Paar Minuten die Saecke an die Wassertemperatur gewoehnen .
Ausgesetzt werden siein den Teich , so mit einer Groesse von 15-20 cm .

So Klein wuerden mir die anderen im Teich sie Fressen .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Fütterst Du die jungen Fische mit Deinem gezüchteten Grillen?

----------


## rampo

Nein zu Teuer .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So alle 2 Wochen ist bei den Pla Duc Reinigung angesagt , soll ja keine Krankeit auftreten ob woll Pla Duc nicht so Anfaelig sind gegen Krankheiten

Aber sicher ist sicher .

Die Becken werden vorher mit einer Zement Kalk und Salzloesung gestrichen so 2-3 Wochen vorher .

In das wir Bananen Blaetter geben die die Schaerfe vom der Kalk Salz und Zement loesung nimmt 


















Jetzt sind sie wieder Gluecklich , Klares  Reines Wasser  und n den 2 Wochen die sie bei uns sind haben sie schon

zugelegt .


Das Gruenzeug hab ich von der Uni , auch das fressen sie gerne .

Ich hoffe das ich sie in 2 Monaten in den Teich schmeissen kann.

Und in 6 Monaten den 1 auf den Griller habe .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Vllt. interessiert's wem:

Das kleine handnetz (kescher) heisst auf thai >   สวิง / sa-wing



...und zum wurfnetz (cast-net) sagens  >  แห / hää 



LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

_noch was:_

Fischen ist (การ)จับปลา / (gaan) tschap-pla

Angeln (m. rute) ist ตกเปลา / tok-pla

Die angelrute heisst > คันเบ็ด / kan-bet 

Der schwimmer (für die angelschnur)> ทุ่นเบ็ด / tun-bet

Das "anglerzeugs" (fischereiausrüstung) : เครื่องจับสัตว์น้ำ / krüang-tschap-sat-nam

  TW

----------


## rampo

Danke Tiger , jetzt muss i mas nur noch merken . :: 

Fg.

----------


## schiene

Wer mal in Chiang Mai ist kann hier ein paar große Fische an Land ziehen...
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/

----------


## rampo

In der Leidenden Zeit hab ich mich mit meinen Fischen ein wenig beschaeftigt . 

Ein paar Regenwuermer und sie beissen , Regenwuermer gibts bei uns genug . 









Fg.

----------


## schiene

Sind ja ein paar ordentliche "Brocken"dabei. ::

----------


## wein4tler

War einmal mit meinem Schwager in Sisaket bei einem Fischteich zum Angeln. Machte mir aber keinen Spass, weil die Fische immer wieder zurückgeworfen werden mussten.
Ich möchte angeln um nachher diesen Fisch zu grillen und essen. Waren auch riesige Fische, weil sie ja gut gefüttert wurden durch die vielen Angler.
Am Maenam Muun haben wir dann ernsthaft für das Abendessen gefischt und auch einige Bierchen gezischt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> War einmal mit meinem Schwager in Sisaket bei einem Fischteich zum Angeln. Machte mir aber keinen Spass, weil die Fische immer wieder zurückgeworfen werden mussten.
> Ich möchte angeln um nachher diesen Fisch zu grillen und essen. Waren auch riesige Fische, weil sie ja gut gefüttert wurden durch die vielen Angler.
> Am Maenam Muun haben wir dann ernsthaft für das Abendessen gefischt und auch einige Bierchen gezischt.


...mein " Schwiegervater " mit dem ich oft auf Angeltour war
hat dann auf meine Bitte hin, 2 dicke Exemplare über den Zaum ins Reisfelg geworfen 
und nachts abgeholt und uf den Grill kamen sie dann  ::

----------


## rampo

In den   letzten Tagen fast alle Tage 1-2 Stunden Regen . 

Die Fischverkaeufer haben Grossensatz , sie fahren in den Doerfern mit ihren Kleinen Setzlinge umher 

Mann solte aber aufpassen die Stueckanzahl die in den Saecken sind stimmen meistens nicht , und der Preis ist 100 % hoerer als wen man sie von einer 

Fischfarm kauft . 











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab mir ein Neues Wurfnetz zugelegt , um die Neu ausgestzten Fische zu kontrlieren ob sie auch wachsen . 











Ja sie Wachsen 4 Monat Alt die Pla Duc .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Was sind die kleinen weißen Fischlein oben, für eine Art? Guarami? Für Pla Ra?

----------


## rampo

> Was sind die kleinen weißen Fischlein oben, für eine Art? Guarami? Für Pla Ra?


Kleine Fische gibt es nicht im Teich , zu viele Raubfische .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab mir wieder ein paar Fische gekauft , die Lezten gehen den Ende zu .

Natuerlich Pla Duc Russia .




Diesmal gabs auch Pla Selit der Fisch wird nur so um die 10-15 cm Gross in der Sonne Getrocknet schmeckt er den Isaanis .

Mir nicht meine 3 Zaehne hab was dagegen .



Pla Duc die Grossen sind Pla Duc  Russia die Kleinen Pla Duc Pig Uhi normaler Pla Duc .

Sie sind alle gleich Alt 6 Monate .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Gell, Rambo, mit 3 Zähnen lassen sich die Gräten der kleinen Fische schlecht beißen. Musst sie halt im Mixer zerkleinern.  ::

----------


## rampo

Das sind so sachen die mich in Thailand zur Weisglut bringen , er oder sie haette ja auch in der Pfanne sein leben verwirken koennen .






Fg.

----------


## schiene

da freuen sich die Katzen.... ::

----------


## rampo

Nix mit Katze eine Stunde Spaeter war nichts mehr da , die Brueder und Schwestern haben in aufgefressen .

Solte ich einmal die Schwiegermutter entsorgen muessen , ich weis wo  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Meine Schwaegerinn braucht ein paar Fische , die um 30 000 Baht die sehr gut angelegt sind .

Sehr fleissig und haellt die Farm von ihren Mann ueberwasser , der Ehemann hat es nicht so mit Arbeit zu gute rechnen muss man ihm er Trinkt und Raucht nicht .

Zum Kinder 3* aufpassen tut ers alle mal .

Die ausbeute hielt sich in Genzen, 3 Kg . wolte ihr helfen und holte mein Netz , aber wie halt so Frauen (DICKSCHAEDL ) 

wolte sie sich nicht helfen lassen , hab ihr halt zugeschaut .















Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Diesmal gabs auch *Pla Selit* 
> .....der Fisch wird nur so um die 10-15 cm Gross in der Sonne Getrocknet schmeckt er den Isaanis .


ปลาสลิด / pla salit / Trichogaster pectoralis / Snakeskin gourami / Schaufelfadenfisch




 TW

----------


## rampo

Frueher hab ich es oefter gemacht , da brauchte ich noch den Schoenheitschlaf heute eher selten jetzt brauche ich mehr den Gesundheitsschlaf.

NACHTFISCHEN machmal ueberkommts mich und ich bleibe in der Fischerhuette , gehe nicht ins Haus zu meinen 2 Mitbewohner zum Schlafen .

So war es auch gestern , hab ja alles in der Huette was ein Mann so braucht , die Air fehlt aber beim oeffnen vom Kuehlschrank geht auch kuehl raus man muss halt des oefteren 

oeffnen .

Angefangen zum Fischen habe ich alleine , so un 24 Uhr waren wir schon zu zweit gegen Ende eine kleine Gruppe so ein Kuehles Bier bringt Menschen zusammen .

So meine Ausbaeute vom Nachtfischen.




Gleich wies Hell wurde in Portionen geschnitten .

Eine Weibliche mit Eiern die ich besonders mag .


Ab in die Tifkuehltruhe 


Fischkenner werden sagen Pla Sawein ein Schei ... fisch .

Nur bei mir weis ich was meine Fische fressen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Erste Grosse Regen bei uns , jetzt gibts Gratis Futter fuer die Fische .

Die Kleinen Termiten Fliegen .

Schnell mit meinen 2 Hunden das licht angeknippst in der Fischerhuette .














Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Alle Achtung, Rampo. Da wurlt es vor Fischen in Deinem Teich. Darf ich da auch einmal fischen kommen?

----------


## rampo

Ausnamsweise  darft du ihn rein haengen , den Hacken .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Und ich dachte den Wurm.  ::

----------


## rampo

Ja auch den , du warst ja erst bei der Gesundenuntersuchung .

Fg. ::

----------


## rampo

Diesen Fisch mag ich nicht , Pla Da birn  oder so aenlich  Fett und sehr viel Wiederhacken Kraetten .

Wolte sie schon zurueck schmeissen , da kamm ein Plerra  nicht .

Meine 2 Mitbewohner  essen den .












Die andern 3 Musste der Bruder der Biene holen , als geschenk  fuer den Vater   Vatertag .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Obwohl ich schon im "Grünen" kluggeschixxen habe, hier nochmals:_


Yo! Das ist der _pla-ta-pian_ / ปลาตะเพียน /Silberbarbe , also ein Karpfenfisch    :Blinzeln: 
In Laos sagens _Pa keng_ dazu.

Wird meist für den Pla Som / ปลาส้ม  hergenommen! 

Wegen der "Widerhakengräten" kann man den Fisch im Abstand von nicht mehr als 5 Millimetern einschneiden (Schröpfen)
Dadurch werden die feinen Gräten in kleine Stücke geschnitten, die sich beim Bratvorgang selbst dann nahezu völlig auflösen.

Schaut dann so aus:


Ich wünsch dir was, oida Bau!   

_daJüngling_

----------


## wein4tler

Hallo Rampo! Frau fragt gerade an, ob Du diesen Fisch auch verkaufst? Wenn ja, dann gehen kaufen - meint sie.

----------


## rampo

Ein mal beisen dise , dan dise.

Ich habe  einen  Geschaeftsfreund  der zuechtet sie das Kg 80 -90 Baht  solte deine Frau Intresse haben  gib mir 2 Tage bevor bescheid .

Der 17 Dez  ist aber schon an das Uni Kh  vergeben , also vorher oder danach .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So jetzt hats uns auch erwischt , Wasserproblem  in der Grotn Locka .

10 Tag  gabs  Fischfangen , es waehre auch auf einmal moeglich aber  wir verkauften sie ab Bauernhof .

Da es aber doch viele waren , gings 10 Tage lang .

Ein bisschen ueber eine Tonne ,  200 Kg  sind noch  in den Betonbecken auch die werden halt an den Mann oder Frau gebracht .

Die Sehr  guten sind in der Tiefkuehtruhe , (Pla Buc ) .

Die Pla Duc haetten es sicher noch 1 Monat  ausgehalten , aber die Wassergrade  nicht  .

Gestucken habe ich von Fisch ,wie ein Aufseher in einen Schwererziebaren Maedchen  Heim .

Das Problem war auch letztes Jahr , der Teich war nie  voll zu wenig Regen  und dieses Jahr  ende Mai und auch kein richtiger Regen .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Die Tiefkuehltruhe ist VOLL.




Fg, ka regen weit und breit bei uns , aber Wasserpropleme  haben wir Buddha sei dank noch keine , auser halt der Teich.

----------


## rampo

Die Grossen  Pla Duc  , sind nicht so lecker  richtig gut sind sie mit ca 300 Gram .

Aber fuer Lab  sind die Grossen  ganz gut , die Biene braucht 10 Kg Lab  ( Lab ist nur das Fleisch vom Fisch keine Graeten )   fuer den
 Markt .

Als  bin ich wieder am zug , der Mann fuers grobe .

Fuer 10 Kg  Lab  braucht man ca 20 Kg Fisch ,  200 Kg haben wir sicher noch .








Nicht ablenken lassan von den Schoenen Bruessten .








Kommt noch was .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Schuhgroesse  44 .

Da ich auf das Tema  Schlachten  nicht genau eingehen will , Tierschuetzer  Tierliebhaber  und und .

Aber so viel   an Herzinfakt  sind sie nicht gestorben ,  es war der  Hammer .

Rauf auf den Griller  nicht  gewuerzt  , nur zum durchbraten   da man dan das Fleisch gut loessen kann.






Der Sohn loest schon das Fleisch .




Der Fisch ist nicht so Gross , die Frau zu  Klein .




Da  auch weibliche unterden Fischen waren , gabs fuer mich  als belohnung  eine Fischei Suppe .





Fg.  der Preis zur Zeit  1 Kg 500 Baht .

----------

